# Difference between ornata and cranwelli?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Just got an albino C.ornata, he's pretty small, but too my untrained eyes he looks very similar to every other pacman juvie, how can you tell them apart?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

As far as I'm aware there's no such thing as an albino ornata yet? So my guess would be it looks similar because it is infact a cranwelli.

Ornatas are generally bigger, have more red on them and have different sized 'horns' ... but there's probably other ways to tell too.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Well i tried googling it and there are a few images, but they also come up with cranwelli :/
Why are latin names so difficult to handle for some people?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Indeed, makes it even more difficult sometimes when they're all lumped under 'pacman frogs' even common names don't get used a lot of the time! Especially with shops it seems...which I guess is why so many get sold as one thing when they're something else.

But yeh, cranwelli is the only one that has albinos so far, unless that's changed recently...but if it has you'd certainly know if you'd bought one, because it would have been more expensive than other pacman frogs on the market.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Are there any comparison pics of both species?
Wichever one i google both species or the same photo's show up :/
As far as i can tell the markings are identicle to cranweli, did i get ripped off for that price then?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

On their site i think this is the invidiual i got, im not usually ones for albino anything but he is stunning.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

He certainly is lovely :2thumb: My little lemon was what started me keeping amphibians, he was such a cute little baby...he looks a lot like a tennis ball that's been left out in the rain now he's all grown up... but I'll always have the baby pictures :lol2:

First off...these are not my pictures before anyone tries to sue me or anything! But this is an ornata, it will ultimately be a fair bit larger than an adult cranwelli, usually they have more red, but not always, they seem to have wartier skin too










And this is a normal cranwelli, less bumps, it'll end up smaller and the markings are more spaced out than ornata. 










There are probably more scientific ways of telling them apart but that's just how I do it... there's still a few times I'll look at one and have no idea though, but yours is identical to how my little cranwelli was.

Albinos go for anything up to 50-60 quid depending on where you get them, so if you paid less than that I'd say you paid the going rate for one :2thumb:


----------

